# Cost of reloading components, etc.



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

Some would think that I have a fairly good inventory of powder and primers, at about 26 pounds* among 3 types and 6-1/2 thousand, respectively. Maybe so, but as hard as they are to find sometimes, I ordered from Bruno's, my local supplier, another carton of primers (5000) and 8 pounds of powder** perhaps a month ago. 

The primers arrived today and I retrieved them. The price has increased to $50/K for Federal SP Match primers, which is the only SP Federal primer Bruno's received. And Fed's Match primers are only $1/K more expensive than their standards.

Still, total reloading costs for my 40 S&W Glocks, ignoring cartridge-case*** and equipment costs, are…target, <$9 per 50; PD-practice (assembled in fired cases) <$13/50; and PD-carry (assembled in new Federal primed cases) <$22/50. The target load uses a 155g. Rainier copper-clad bullet while the latter 2 use a Hornady 155g. XTP bullet. I couldn't afford to shoot if it weren't for reloading.


* At 6-1/2 grains per cartridge, that's enough for 28,000-THOUSAND cartridges!
** H. Universal which I use and love in my PD loads and will use in target loads, too, when my initial 8-pound jugs of H. LongShot and W. WSF are gone.
*** They're free except for those new Federal primed cases.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

That is awesome!

I am going to start reloading soon. Hornaray has a good deal right now on the LNL AP. They throw in 1000 rounds (.45 XTP) free with the purchase.

I have been conviced by a friend of mine that reloads. I know you have to see to believe it, but he has more than 80k LOADED!! About five weeks ago he finally got the 100K CCI primers he ordered. I will be set for components when I start, to say the least.:smt023


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

dosborn said:


> That is awesome!
> 
> I have been conviced by a friend of mine that reloads. I know you have to see to believe it, but he has more than 80k LOADED!! About five weeks ago he finally got the 100K CCI primers he ordered. I will be set for components when I start, to say the least.:smt023


I sure hope I do NOT live within about 50 miles of your friend. Is he in business? Or just fanatical? Or maybe paranoid? IMO he's WAY beyond 'prepared'.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

jeffreybehr said:


> I sure hope I do NOT live within about 50 miles of your friend. Is he in business? Or just fanatical? Or maybe paranoid? IMO he's WAY beyond 'prepared'.


Not in business, other than a little CB shop at his personal property. I would say fanatic more than anything. He is actually a Deputy in a VERY poor county so I am sure preparedness is a factor too. He just loves guns and loves to shoot. Super nice guy, just don't try to invade his home.

Before he became a Deputy, ATF actually showed up at his house but all went well.


----------



## RustyFN (Dec 27, 2006)

jeffreybehr said:


> I sure hope I do NOT live within about 50 miles of your friend. Is he in business? Or just fanatical? Or maybe paranoid? IMO he's WAY beyond 'prepared'.


Why? What is wrong with ordering that many primers? I have never placed a primer order of less than 50,000. I have a friend that orders primers by the pallet and he isn't in business. By ordering that many primers I am still able to load with primers that cost $16 per 1,000 at a time when primers are very hard to find so everybody is raising the price to $50 per 1,000.


----------

